# Corrie Indy Shop



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at my latest Indy. It is a Kuzman Dean Van Lines Special from 1955. It has the exhaust on the right side cast in. I am waiting on a sample print of grill decals printed out in chrome foil. This roadster did not have a cowling aft of the drivers head like most roadsters of this time frame did. Also it had a rear grill to help flow of air through the cockpit.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Roger, that's a very nice collection of Vintage Racers you have there :thumbsup:
And your Shop diorama is pretty cool too....and those lil people have awesome details for H.O. scale


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice, really like the Indy style cars

Boosted


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Loving the blue 88 car! Chrome foil grilles will look great!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have never thought of printing on foil.. Awesome idea!! The fleet looks super Roger!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No 98 and No 6 have foil grills. the Alps printer has Silver and Gold foil ribbons. Good idea maybe you could print on baremetal foil?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Although I am not that big on Indy / Formula # 1 I really like the stuff you do !:thumbsup:You are the man !! I eventually want to do a resin repop of the Atlas Indy resin kit to be engineered for a Slimline chassis.


Neal:dude:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice. love the tired driver sitting on the fender.:thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Been there done that  I will post some pictures tonight. I made a mold with the short and long exhaust. I was originally cast the oil tanks in but later changed my mind. In fact the basic shape of most of my Indy's came from the Atlas. What I originally did was make a solid casting then did a vacuum form on top of it but left it on and made a mold of that then another solid casting then a vacuum form on top of that and got the body wide enough. From there I mad two molds one with a short exhaust and one with a long exhaust 

Here is the long exhaust version 










Here is the short exhaust version










I used a razor saw to add depth to the body lines.

From a master without the exhaust I made the 53, 54, 55 and 56 Indy winners/ The No 14, 6, 8 and the No 1 are all can trace their roots back to the original Atlas Indy


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a tip for clear glass. Check for acrlic toe nails on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180816077361

Trim them up and you many different windsreens for modeling From as small as Mev racer series to an 50's Indy Roadster and the price is right too


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent find Roger!! That need to get posted in "quick tips"!!! That way it don't get lost! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are the slim-line Indys based on the Atlas Indy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

real nice stable.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Geez Roger, you gotta be the KING of Vintage Indy Racers :thumbsup: They are ALL Totally Awesome, Kudos to you !


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

My Goal is to make every Indy Winner since 1950. You see in the photo

51, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57 and 61. 60 is in work, and 58 is waiting for grill decals. 59 I need to remove the bumper on may watson body. 53 I need to remake the mold I had one but don't know what I did with it.
62 I have the body and decals. 63 and 64 I have to make a new mold but I have made the master.

Other indies that are in work. 

The Ferrari Bardhal Experimental Special. 

Bill Vukovich 1955 this body will make dozens of other Indys from the 50's


Roger Corrie


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

How about the 1952 Cummins Diesel Special? It was the first turbocharged racecar and wone the pole that year. It was leading when the turbocharger clogged and had to drop out.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


>


I was never a big Indy fan, but man do you make this stuff look good. Very impressive. What a cool racing class.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You really make this era of Indy look good, Roger. What's so cool is every car has it's own individual character. It's truly a labor of love to put this whole fleet together. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

All Great looking Indy cars!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finished up the 1960 Indy Winner Ken Paul Special. I got the decaqls from indycals.net Ev erything fit great except the tail end 4's. I used a C&R decal and made my own 4 but they need to be a little bit bigger. I am talking to the guy at indycals about shrinking them a little. I need to make glass fro it.

Side view









Front View









Top View


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

That's another Beauty, Roger :thumbsup:

BTW- I don't have any vintage style T-jet Indy cars in my stable, but after seeing your awesome collection, you got my wheels turning


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is another Dean Van Lines Special from 61. I had to cast the exhaust then with some very hot water bend it slowly. I need to make another one like it so I can make a mold of it. Ony a couple of roadsters from this time frome had the short exhaust. I used Patto's 1/43rd decals. I some I made myself. But I want to make the next one using indydecals.net version. I have the 59 Indy Winner on the workbench and the 62 on the drawing board.

Front View









Side View









Top View


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks great Roger!! Did you ever think you would ever get this far into your Indy car quest when you first started? You have made yourself one heck of an Indy car collection already!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Why not just use the decals that u have on as a template and cut a hole and and use some mesh material?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*1959 Indy Winner*

Here is a look at the 1959 Indy Winner. I had to remove the bumper off the Watsun Body I make. The decals are one I made. The next one I build will be with indycals.nets decals. I just got some that he resized for me they look like they will work well. I may have to work with him to fine tune them for my bodies.










Top view










Side view


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Love the lambinator special.

I get to carpool with Jack to many of the MAHOR races.

Awesome work on the roadsters:thumbsup:


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

Great work as always Roger. 

When we gonna do a proxy race with these babies?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Matbe this summer. I getting ready to do an ULTRA G race next month. I need build another oval for the Indys.


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

I think GreenRun would do just fine!

Keep us posted on BOTH proxies....I really have missed them.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I am getting ready to send out my sponsor request email and start the HOTV Broadcasts.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Newest Indy using Indycals.net 1961 Simonize Special. Will get the next ones resized.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*1955 Filter Queen Special Indy Roadster*

Here is something new I was working on this week. I used decals from Indycals.net. Next one I do I will have the some pieces resized. Iverall they were pretty good fit. I cut the front nose piece too close and had to do some touch up. I have my frony frill samples and used one on this model. This one and several other finished ones will be going on the auction block next week.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

auction here? or? 

.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Your cars are just getting better and better!! Very cool! Great pics also!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

alpink said:


> auction here? or?
> 
> .


They will be on ebay  I have some resin kits on ebay now. I am in the process of redoing a bunch of my molds and looking at making a couple of new bodies I need to do a 50's with the exhaust on tje right side and on with the left side exhaust down lower. Also higyh on my list is the Indy Ferrrai it has a different nose and a odd ball double exhaust on the bottom of the left hand side.

I am very happy with the inducals.net decals. I have been working with them to figure out how much he needs to shrink parts of the decals he makes for my bodies. Parts of his decals work good and other parts are just a little too big.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Here is a tip for clear glass. Check for acrlic toe nails on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180816077361
> 
> Trim them up and you many different windsreens for modeling From as small as Mev racer series to an 50's Indy Roadster and the price is right too


Hey Roger,

I really enjoy looking at all the pictures of your Super Neat & Detailed vintage racing slot cars!!

Can see all the work that you put into these. I mean LOTS of work... WOW!! 

THANK YOU....I picked up the nails for windows....very nice trick!! 
When you are in Full Tilt ideas like this happen.

Bob...got nails...zilla


----------

